
Pitting the Web's Users Against Its Gatekeepers - KeepTalking
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/03/technology/internet/03neutral.html?ref=business
======
kierank
_With the majority of Internet traffic expected to shift to congestion-prone
mobile networks_

Doubtful to say the least.

~~~
ALee
Will soon happen given mobile penetration. If we're talking per user.

